# Conti VS Zappacosta



## The P (11 Giugno 2017)

Sono molto curioso di sapere cosa ne pensate di questi due giocatori.

Al momento ci sono molti club interessati a Conti e la cifra in ballo è dai 20 ai 30mln di euro.

Ma chi è più forte secondo voi?

Io la penso così:

Fase difensiva: pari
Dribbling: Zappacosta
Cross: Zappacosta
Tecnica di base: Zappacosta
Tiro: pari
Inserimento: Conti
Senso tattico: Conti


Tuttosommato, vedo Zappacosta più forte. Voi cosa ne pensate?


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2017)

Fase difensiva: pari
Dribbling: Conti
Cross: pari
Tecnica di base: pari/Conti
Tiro: pari
Inserimento: Conti
Senso tattico: pari (ma Conti anticipa meglio)

Però così non rende molto l'idea, per me in nessuna di queste c'è molta differenza.

E comunque Zappacosta sempre 15-18 mln costa.


----------



## The P (11 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Fase difensiva: pari
> Dribbling: Conti
> Cross: pari
> Tecnica di base: pari/Conti
> ...



No, infatti non rende proprio l'idea la mia classifica. Era una cosa che ho buttato lì, anche perché in campo esistono anche altre componenti come grinta, presenza, leadership, ecc... comunque ancora non giustifico questo clamore nei confronti di Conti.


----------

